# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  JESMO LI DOŠLI DO KRAJA? :(

## babyboys

eto, kriza me prošla, a njega izgleda uhvatila. ili jednostavno moje tijelo kuži da je dosta. ili protestira protiv uma.

uglavnom, dojimo već 28 mjeseci(bit će za koji dan), unazad tri mjeseca samo navečer i ujutro. mogu slobodno reći da se više igra nego što stvarno sisa. ali unatrag dva tjedna ja osjećam neku čudnu bol dok vuče. nije ko u početku kad misliš da će ti isisat mozak  
ustvari je baš onako, neugodno i probadajuće da mu poželim cicu isčupat iz usta. 
zadnja dva dana me to povremeno muči i tokom dana.

----------


## leonisa

da nije do tehnike?

----------


## babyboys

pa od početka jednako sisa, znao je odma primit pravilno bradavicu i nikad nismo imali nekih problema.
ustvari me najviše muči to bockanje u prsima jer je jako neugodno.

----------


## Anci

Jedno možda glupo pitanje: jel može boljeti ako je količina mlijeka mala?
Mene smeta loš položaj, onda je upozorim i onda otvori jako usta pa lijepo primi. Kad je velika pa znaaaaa  :Grin:

----------


## AnneMary

evo i ja se zabrinila, primjetila sam da zadnjih dana jako malo guta, više se igra.
malo sam i ja kriva jer uvjek jede voće prije podnevnog sna, a navečer večeru , pa nije gladna, i  osjetim da ćemo i mi prema kraju, a to baš ne želim.
mislila sam da će dojit bar do 2 godine.  :Crying or Very sad:  
vidjet ću kako će bit, ali dok traži dobit će.

----------


## babyboys

noćas si je dao oduška, civao je skoro dva sata u komadu.
a mene sad rastura i probada...

----------

